# Minifix Fitting Tools/Jig/Template



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello All,

I want to make knock down furniture and cabinets and I came across KD or minifix fittings.

Example: http://www.vanschoonhoven.nl/images/verbinderbeslag/minifix.jpg

Without using any tools/templates, this fitting takes very long time for one set. I tried google but not much help there. Can you recommend some tools/templates/jigs for this type of fitting that can save me some time in measuring it every time? 

Regards
Sanjay


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Those type fasteners are normally used in a factory setting where they are doing hundreds of parts on the same setup. They can be use on individual projects but like you said are a lot of work to do. You could make a jig to use on the drill press to drill for the nut with a forsner bit. A doweling jig would help with the rest of it. It might be easier just to use tee nuts and finish screws.


----------



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Steve..

My only objective is to make knock down furniture. The reason I am doing this is to save transport cost and customers can assemble it on their own. So the assembly should be simple. 

What options do I have here other than minifix? 

What is "tee nuts and finish screws": As long as the hardware is not visible on outer side, and looks pretty on insides is all that I need. Can you share a picture of T-Nuts and finished screws??


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well there a lot of places you can't use tee nuts. It would help if I knew what you were building. I built this cabinet. It's 18" deep x7' tall and 6' long. It comes apart into 6 pieces not including the doors and is only held together with 4- 1/4" bolts with tee nuts. The red lines show where it comes apart. There is a tee nut at the top on each end and under the base. Then a single pan head bolt fastens the end to the top. There are dowel pins keeping the side aleined to the top and bottom and the back is fitted with tongue and groove joints that fit to the top, bottom and sides.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

hafele.com, rocker.com, and maybe a few other woodworker stores should have edge jigs for laying out minifix cams and bolts:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=337&site=ROCKLER
https://hachol02.hafeleonline.com/O...cpg=0&from=site&minisite=10020&kw=Minifix jig


----------

